# My Second SV



## Cody_Mack (Jan 27, 2022)

First was a nice Sirloin roast I found when inventorying the freezer. It was pretty decent! Now I have these NY Strips thawed and ready. They went from grocer pack to vac seal and into the freezer. Should I open them and season then bag again for the SV? Or SV then season before sear?

They are close to 1" thick so I plan to SV them for two hours at 131, ice bath then sear in cast iron. Sound good?

Rick


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 27, 2022)

I'm lazy. I would just SV them and season while cooking. Not sure why you want to ice bath them. Unless you're going straight to the pan immediately
I'd just toss 'em in the fridge.
Nice steaks!


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 27, 2022)

This is how I SV my steaks: before I put them in freezer I put a sprig of rosmarin on each side of stake and small piece of butter. then vac pack individual steaks and in the freezer. I never season them with salt before SV because I don like when salt pernitrate deep into steak. When I am ready to SV steak I just get it from freezer and either thaw it (when I have time) or put them frozen in 131F water for 4 - 5 hours - my steaks 2" - 2.5" thick. When steaks are done in SV, I take them out of bags, season with coarse salt and BP and then sear them. Done.


----------



## Cody_Mack (Jan 27, 2022)

pushok2018 said:


> This is how I SV my steaks: before I put them in freezer I put a sprig of rosmarin on each side of stake and small piece of butter. then vac pack individual steaks and in the freezer. I never season them with salt before SV because I don like when salt pernitrate deep into steak. When I am ready to SV steak I just get it from freezer and either thaw it (when I have time) or put them frozen in 131F water for 4 - 5 hours - my steaks 2" - 2.5" thick. When steaks are done in SV, I take them out of bags, season with coarse salt and BP and then sear them. Done.


Thanks, yeah I will start doing that freeze method on select cuts and mark SV and into the freezer. I guess with these today I'll SV as they are then season before sear.


----------

